# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Σεσουάρ με κινητήρα AC ή DC?

## Fordakias

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι σεσουάρ θα προτιμούσατε να αγοράσετε και γιατί; Με κινητήρα AC ή DC;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν βρίσκω διαφορές είτε σε ac & σε dc , και τα 2 έχουν "ψύκτρες " / καρβουνάκια , προτιμότερα αυτά που έχουν μικρότερο όγκο μοτέρ για να είναι ελαφρύ . Τα πιο αξιόπιστα μοτέρ ήταν τα απλά χωρίς καρβουνάκια όπως στους απορροφητήρες κουζίνας .
https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...322798789.html
Το μέλλον θα προχωρήσει στα τύπου dyson ...
http://www.womantoc.gr/life/article/...oneirevomastan

----------


## Fordakias

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!

----------

